# Clomid 2WW Pregnancy Symptoms



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to get your thoughts on the 2 week wait! I have just finished my first round of Clomid 100mg and am right in the middle of the 2 week wait. I'm due to take a test on the 22nd. For the last few days I have been getting really nauseous and keep thinking (hoping!) it's a sign of pregnancy. I'm sure it's not as I've heard that Clomid can mimic pregnancy symptoms. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey hun
My 2ww ended today. And I've had so many pregnancy signs. Duno whether it's the clomid or I am pg. I'm hoping it's the latter but don't want to get my hopes up. Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
Luce x


----------



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Luce, 

What symptoms did you suffer? I've only really had nausea. So are you taking a test or waiting for a while to see if AF arrives? Fingers crossed for you.xxx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had nausea, sore/heavy boobs and nipples have been tender, cramping/pain that is different to af pain, tired to excess, emotional. I've got an app where I keep track of everything, find that pretty useful.  Taking a test tomorrow if I can pluck the courage up to do it. I've had no signs that a period is showing up anytime soon. Is this your first cycle? Xx


----------



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Well that all sounds really encouraging! I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up though! It's a fine line between protecting yourself emotionally and trying to be positive! Yes this is my first cycle. Been ttc for 5 years though - I really didn't want to go down this route. 😥


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah protecting yourself from the emotional ness of it all, is important but so hard. Aw bless you, I'm the same would i preferred to catch naturally.  Are you having scans or blood tests at cd 21?  Really hope you get positive news.  X


----------



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you take the test Luce? I hope you got the result you were hoping for!

I'm having scans. I had two follicles at my last scan, one at 19mm and a smaller one at 11mm. Desperate to do a test but know there is not point until next Saturday!


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah did a test and got a bfn  
Feeling proper rubbish and am at a family party tonight 
Aw sounds promising, I really hope you get the result you want 
Xx


----------

